
Are we merely AI fuel? - chaosmachines
Have we crested a threshold where technology is beginning to advance faster than us individuals will be able to keep up with? Humans are slow. We go to college for 4+ years. That&#x27;s more time than the next paradigm shift could take, and college itself is already becoming irrelevant. Eventually no one will be able to keep up. Students will learn whatever there is to learn, contribute years or perhaps months of work, and be discarded. Will we somehow oscillate from employment to &#x27;study time&#x27; and back?
======
ankurdhama
Even after reading the text of your question few times, I have no idea what
are you asking.

------
sna1l
Have you read Superintelligence? It is a great read

